# What is the most reliable and easily taken online MBTI test?



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I didn't like taking any of the tests I've taken. I found the easiest, fastest, and most accurate way to type myself was through looking at the opposing columns of traits for E/I-S/N-T/F-J/P dichotomies.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Personally, my favorite is the Team Technology one. It also gives you exact percentages as to how much you fit the description of each personality type.

Free Personality Test, in-depth analysis of Isabel Briggs Myers types


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

knowledge827 said:


> Personally, my favorite is the Team Technology one. It also gives you exact percentages as to how much you fit the description of each personality type.
> 
> Free Personality Test, in-depth analysis of Isabel Briggs Myers types


That's not a bad test. The only problem for my case is that, that test severely understates my Ne in relation to my Fi which consequently affects my Extroversion score. It gets the irrational portion mostly correct though.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

uhm really interesting results:

*INFJ*: Seek meaning and connection in ideas, relationships, and material possessions. Want to understand what motivates people and are insightful about others. Conscientious and committed to their firm values. Develop a clear vision about how best to serve the common good. Organized and decisive in implementing their vision.Dominant function: *Introverted Intuition*.
Auxiliary function: *Extraverted Feeling*.

Extraversion
People who prefer Extraversion tend to focus on the outer world of people and things.*E*3 18*I*Intraversion
People who prefer Intraversion tend to focus on the inner world of ideas and impressions.  Sensing
People who prefer Sensing tend to focus on the present and on concrete information gained from the senses.*S*3 22*N*Intuition
People who prefer Intuition tend to focus on the future, with a view toward patterns and possibilities.  Thinking
People who prefer Thinking tend to base their decitions primarilly on logic and on objective analysis of cause and effect.*T*11 13*F*Feeling
People who prefer Feeling tend to base their decisions primarilly on values and on subjective evaluation of person-centered concerns.  Judging
People who prefer Judging tend to like a planned and organized approach to life and prefer to have things settled.*J*13 9*P*Perceiving
People who prefer Perceiving tend to like a flexible and spontaneous approach to life and prefer to keep their options open. 

 


----------



## TheQuirkyArtiste (Oct 21, 2014)

Can I just say that I hate that when I google this topic there's 20 posts in between real answers to this question that just go on about how online tests are all useless crap. Okay, I get it, but repeating the same concept a billion times over is useless and annoying, if they're asking a question, answer it. If you're not answering it, please don't spam the answer space with a useless opinion already stated by 20 people before you.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I have found the Similar Minds tests to be pretty good.












quite accurate, especially careers. Bit surprised i'm not typed as INFP and that enn 6 scored so bad.

INTP 4w3; 5w4; 8w7 so/sx, it could be 

And quite strange, i scored lower than average for every Jungian Function :laughing: , how did I do that. Got almost sensing and judging, i could have been typed as an ISTJ, THAT WOULD BE STUNNING!


----------



## kirsten.j (Jul 12, 2016)

Tell them that when it comes to gaining self-knowledge, nothing is easy


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

Keys2cognition is the only test that's ever typed me correctly.


----------

